# Dansley's CJC-1925 + GHRP-6 Log



## dansley (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello everyone, as the title suggests, I'm going to be logging my experiences with CJC-1295 and GHRP-6.  First off, let me explain that I am a close acquaintance with a popular member on here, GMO, and he has helped me immensely in the set-up and running of this combo and he has encouraged me to start this log.

Anyways, here's my background. I've been weightlifting for 6 years, but only for about a year and 9 months for looks. I've had two shoulder surgeries, both for a torn labrum in my left shoulder, and the problem has returned, that is biggest reason for choosing to run this stack. Also, I have a fracture in my L-5 lumbar, so if I start logging my workouts, that is why you won't ever see squats.

*Stats*
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 181.8 (Was 176.6 at start of cycle)
Body fat: 7.4% (hydro-static tested a month and a half ago)
Arms: 16.25"
Chest: 44.5"
Waist: 29.5" 

I have already been on CJC and GHRP for a week and a half and have noticed immense gains in strength and endurance, as well as gained about 5.2 pounds, with little to no noticeable fat gain. Encouraging to say the least.

*Goals*
Gain as much weight as possible while keeping my BF below 8%, hopefully make it to 190 within the time frame of 3-4 months.

*Split*(set up by GMO)
Monday- Chest and Triceps
Tuesday- Legs
Wednesday- Shoulders, Traps, and Abs
Thursday- HIIT
Friday- Back and Biceps (a little calves and forearms)
Saturday/Sunday- Rest or light cardio

*Diet*
As of right now, I am not counting macros. Obviously, I eat clean a vast majority of the time, but indulge every so often. Seeing as my goal is to put on weight, I have been eating significantly more than usual, especially in terms of carbohydrates, which usually only succeed in bloating me.

*Previous Use*
I have no past use of PH or AAS, but, under the supervision of GMO, about 2 months ago I ran a cycle of IGF-1 DES with very good results.

*Dosing*
I have been playing with this but currently I am dosing as follows.
GHRP-6: 3x daily at 166 mcg (morning, PWO, and pre-bed)
CJC-1295: 2x daily at 100 mcg (PWO and pre-bed)

It should be known that I received my product from EP, top-notch quality stuff for sure.

Overall, I am simply looking to shed some light on this combo with my experiences and help some interested along the way! If you have any tips/advice I'm always open to suggestions. 

Thanks for reading.

-Derek


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 14, 2011)

Subbed A friend of GMO's is a reputable guy in my book


----------



## GMO (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad to have you on! GMO and myself have been talking about yall's results a lot. I plan to run this at the end of my cycle into PCT. You're lucky to have GMO looking after you, he's a good guy. 

Welcome aboard IM. It's an addiction.


----------



## CG (Aug 15, 2011)

In to help if I can. Always lookin out for gmo 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 15, 2011)

5 lbs already is awesome man!! Keep it up, you're in good hands both with GMO and EP - lot of knowledge and top of the line products!!


----------



## TwisT (Aug 15, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Subbed A friend of GMO's is a reputable guy in my book



GMO is a turd.


----------



## TwisT (Aug 15, 2011)

So is scottymac


turds


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 15, 2011)

^^^ LOL's, I don't think Ive heard anyone use " turd " in a while!


----------



## GMO (Aug 16, 2011)

TwisT said:


> GMO is a turd.


----------



## dansley (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of postings, life is just crazy right now. First off, ignore the typo in the title as I can't change it.

Anyway, I did chest on Monday and absolutely killed it. Keep in mind, less than 2 months ago I couldn't flat press 25 lb dumbbells at all, and Monday I did 110 lbs for 10 reps, so Im already back to my pre-injury weight and reps. I also did 100 lbs for 10 reps on incline, crushing my previous PR by 15 lbs.

Because of issues,  I took Tuesday off then today i hit shoulders and traps. I set another PR by shoulder pressing 90s for 7 reps, simply mind-blowing considering the shape of my shoulder less than 2 months ago...and GMO can attest to that.

Overall, my ROM has completely returned and my daily pain is gone for the first time in 2 years. This alone has made it completely worth it. Weight is the same, but strength and endurance is simply nuts. I will note, however, I am retaining water more than usual but this could be from my increase in carbs as well.

Suggestions or questions? Please, feel free to ask.


----------



## dansley (Aug 17, 2011)

*all weights mentioned refer to dumbbells.


----------



## GMO (Aug 18, 2011)

dansley said:


> Because of issues,  I took Tuesday off then today i hit shoulders and traps. I set another PR by shoulder pressing 90s for 7 reps, simply mind-blowing considering the shape of my shoulder less than 2 months ago...and GMO can attest to that.



Yes...it is.  The healing properties of this combo are def mind-blowing.

Keep up the good work, bro!


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 18, 2011)

Damn I think I might have to start my run when it gets in this week. Then we can see how it works with someone on cycle! Can the increase in water retention be from the increased GH levels? I heard GH can make u retain water.


----------



## GMO (Aug 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Damn I think I might have to start my run when it gets in this week. Then we can see how it works with someone on cycle! Can the increase in water retention be from the increased GH levels? I heard GH can make u retain water.


 

Yes, it can...I have noticed a little water retention myself. I don't mind it though, especially post cycle.

And yes, brother...start running that shit ASAP!


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 18, 2011)

Dansley, are you on the CJC1295 or the 1293?


----------



## GMO (Aug 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Dansley, are you on the CJC1295 or the 1293?


 

He's running EP's 1293...


----------



## dansley (Aug 18, 2011)

Haha well now I look stupid...but for some reason I thought GMO said we were getting 1295, but he informed me yesterday of my mistake on here. So yes, im taking CJC-1293.

I apologize for the mishap.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm subscribed here, dansley, with GMO giving you advice you are in great hands.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 18, 2011)

EP's or PP's?


----------



## GMO (Aug 18, 2011)

dansley said:


> Haha well now I look stupid...but for some reason I thought GMO said we were getting 1295, but he informed me yesterday of my mistake on here. So yes, im taking CJC-1293.
> 
> I apologize for the mishap.


 

Yes, it is all very confusing when you first dive into it.  CJC 1295 with DAC, CJC 1295 NO DAC, CJC 1293, GRF-1, Mod GRF-1, Sermorelin.  And what most of the peptide companies are selling as CJC-1295 NO DAC, is really Mod GRF-1.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah I had to email the place I got mine from to make sure it was Mod-grf. They have it listed at CJC-1295 w/o DAC


----------



## dansley (Aug 20, 2011)

*Thursday*
I smashed my legs on Thursday. My strength and endurance were once again sky-high, as has been the usual while on CJC and GHRP.

*Friday*
I killed my back and bi's on Friday, still following GMO's workout for a little change of pace to my usual overload. Even with having legs the day before (making up for what I missed Tuesday) and a sore lower back I still set PR's in bent over rows.  All lifts seem easier than usual, at higher weights, which is obviously awesome.

I have been running into a few drawbacks however. While I sleep amazingly, I've noticed I wake up extremely groggy, and tend to way over-sleep.  This could be attributed to my f**ked up sleep schedule, but it seems much worse than usual. Also, throughout the day I'm definitely more groggy than usual

My weight has been fluctuating, but the last I checked it was at 182.1 and I'm noticeably thicker all around, but in my quads and shoulders/traps especially.  My abs aren't as defined as usual, but that's definitely due to water retention, and not fat gain.

Overall, I'm still loving this stuff as it's easy to administer, creates a much need appetite boost, and leaves me with an overall sense of well-being. I plan on running it for quite some time.


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok so may I ask GMO as to why you chose to use CJC-1293 instead of 1295?  Also why you chose GHRP-6 over Ipamorelin?  Just curious as I have been going back and forth trying to decide which combo to use..thanx


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 22, 2011)

That's crazy Dansley, I just started this on saturday and I woke up this morning so easy. Normally I roll around and hit the snooze 3 times but I was good to go when i woke up this morning.


----------



## GMO (Aug 23, 2011)

tampajay70 said:


> Ok so may I ask GMO as to why you chose to use CJC-1293 instead of 1295?  Also why you chose GHRP-6 over Ipamorelin?  Just curious as I have been going back and forth trying to decide which combo to use..thanx



Basically, I failed to fully grasp all of the differences between the various GHRHs out there until recently.  That being said, I have no regrets because the 1293 is most certainly working, as evidenced in this thread.  I chose GHRP-6 over Ipamorelin because I wanted the hunger boost in my PCT to keep my weight up.  I also knew that it would be good for Dansley because he has trouble eating tons of food.  After one inject of GHRP-6, that problem disappeared and he has been gaining ever since.  GHRP-6 is also supposed to be slightly more effective than Ipamorelin by creating a larger GH pulse.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 23, 2011)

Sweet jesus y'all aren't kidding about the hunger. I pin this shit in the morning before I head to work. By the time I get to work I want to eat anything and everything. I'm freaking starving.


----------



## Jasonva (Aug 25, 2011)

Definately not good pre contest!!! I'm fucking starving as i'm only at 75g of carbs a day... My 10-day run ends this sunday with follistaten and i'm quiting until after my show. The hunger is pretty unbearable and i want to cave it.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 26, 2011)

Dansley, you are saying that you have a torn labrum, and these peptides removes all pain by the second day?


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 26, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Dansley, you are saying that you have a torn labrum, and these peptides removes all pain by the second day?


 
Nevermind!


I see you started the log a week and a half into it.


----------



## spaemp3 (Aug 26, 2011)

will be watching whats the difference between 1925 and 1923 im running same combo im not sure if its 25 or 23 ill have to check but I researched it quite a bit and belvie i got the right combo. Got mine from EP too and man I shoulda went Ghrp-2 no kidding about Ghrp-6 making u hungry im at 15% Bf and lookin to get way down. Hard when I want to eat everything in sight.


----------

